# Fish for a nano..? 2.5 - 5 gallons



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Endlers!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Endlers.. hmm... 
lemme tag on another question lol.. how many of each..


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/31095-nanofish-list-v1-0-a.html

Here is a list of nano fish. It is in a nice downloadable table. It list different nano fish and what size tank they have been successful in.


----------



## Cboss (Aug 23, 2010)

If you went endler's I would get maybe 3 for the 2.5g or double that for the 5g. If you only get males they are very small and you won't have to deal with the population explosion that only a few females can cause. If you do want a female, they are much larger (and are pretty much guaranteed to have tons of babies) so I would only go for a pair in a 2.5, maybe 2 pairs in a 5g.

As another suggestion, you could try scarlet badis. They are very colorful and interesting to watch, but it's tough to find females so you might only be able to have 1 male per tank.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Cboss said:


> If you went endler's I would get maybe 3 for the 2.5g or double that for the 5g. If you only get males they are very small and you won't have to deal with the population explosion that only a few females can cause. If you do want a female, they are much larger (and are pretty much guaranteed to have tons of babies) so I would only go for a pair in a 2.5, maybe 2 pairs in a 5g.
> 
> As another suggestion, you could try scarlet badis. They are very colorful and interesting to watch, but it's tough to find females so you might only be able to have 1 male per tank.


those are really pretty... 
I will either want a peaceful schooling fish.. sort of drab.. to help accent my aquascape.. or a really nice colourful bright interesting fish to be the one and only centerpiece.. So thats a really good fish to keep in mind.. that I didnt even know about...
One male in a 5 gallon?

Keep the options coming... I like to have alot to choose from...
Also that list wouldnt pop up on my computer... Something was wrong..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Chili Rasboras are bright red and look terrific in small tanks.


----------



## Robse (Apr 26, 2011)

Boraras brigitae.


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

The list worked fine for me. I downloaded the zip file and opened it in open office's spreadsheet.

Here is a simplified version of the list in pdf format. Not all of these would work, of course, it is just a list of fish good for smaller aquariums. On the right hand side, I left the notes of peoples successes with tanks under 5g.


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

My only personal experience with fish in small tanks is a betta. I have thought about setting up a 5-10 gallon tank for an Okefenokee Pygmy Sunfish or an Everglade Pygmy Sunfish. They are both small (around 1.5"), shy, pretty fish.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

that list totally works now.. Thank you... I have a great love for nano's... So this list is super helpful. Super helpful. I'm thinking of going for a Mustard Gas Halfmoon from Aquastar1 on Aquabid. He has amazing betta's... For the 5 gallon.
And a school of 5 microrasbora nana in my 2.5 gallon


----------



## michaelxbarton (Sep 25, 2011)

celestial pearl danios


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Chili rasboras. They colour up nicely and aren't shy like CPDs.


----------



## MattieGee (Sep 11, 2011)

Marble Hatchet fish 
or
Long Fin White Cloud


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

MattieGee said:


> Marble Hatchet fish
> or
> Long Fin White Cloud


Hatchets need to be in groups of 5+, and they need much more surface area than a 5 gal.


----------

